# Music Mastering lecture at GDC - featuring STAR WARS Kinect



## John Rodd (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi all

I will be giving a 1 hour lecture at the Game Developers Conference (GDC) in San Francisco 

*Tips and Tricks of Game Music Mastering for Composers and Audio Leads *

Friday March 9th at 11.30 am

I will will give clear definitions and descriptions of key technical terms and discuss the technology and art of mastering music to make it sound fantastic. 

Common mistakes will be covered, as will audio processing sequence tips, ear training and the careful usage of inexpensive software plug-ins to achieve quality results. 

At the end of the lecture, attendees will be substantially better equipped to make informed choices about mastering music for games, regardless of the project's budget.

I will also "dive deep" into my work on the upcoming STAR WARS Kinect XBOX 360 game.

http://schedule.gdconf.com/session/6710 ... udio_Leads

FYI - You have to have an Audio Pass (or better) to attend.

cheers

John


----------



## dog1978 (Feb 26, 2012)

Can you film it? It would like to see it.


----------



## John Rodd (Feb 26, 2012)

dog1978 @ Sun Feb 26 said:


> Can you film it? It would like to see it.



As far as I know - no one is allowed to film the lectures.

However GDC itself does film and record most lectures - and they may be available for sale sometime after the conference

I think this would be the place they would be for sale

http://www.gdcvault.com/

regards, 

John


----------

